# FET with 5 day hatching blastocyst --testing time frame?



## MChelle80

I am 33 and hubs is 32. I have POF (Premature Ovarian Failure). We had success with our fresh cycle in 2010 and had twin girls via donor egg IVF (donor was 27 or 28 at time of retrieval). We are now in the middle of FET cycle with frozen embryos. On 10/15 we opted to transfer a thawed single blastocyst that was hatching. Our clinic gave us 50-60% chance. 

When is a HPT reliable at all for this with a single transfer?

*I tested 5dp5dt last time and got a faint positive but with twins of course the result shows earlier. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Minno

Hi. Congrats on being pupo :) when I'd had my de ivf cycle I had a day 5 blast transfer Nd was told to test on 10dp5dt. So effectively on 15th day post ovulation. Seems about right to me. Wishing you lots of luck. I'm about to start my second cycle with donor eggs and hoping I can be as lucky as you xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

I did my FET on Oct 10 (last Thursday). We transferred one hatching day 5 blast (5AA), and my official test date was set for this Friday (Oct 18). I just got my first ever :bfp: this evening (6dp5dt, not with FMU)!! My doctor told me to come in for my beta tomorrow (Thursday) instead of Friday.

This is the long way of saying that my doctor indicated i should do the first beta 8 days post transfer with the follow-up beta 2 days later. Good luck!!!


----------



## MChelle80

Thanks Minno. And best of luck and stickiness for your upcoming cycle.


----------



## MChelle80

Thanks Disneyfan. Congrats on your BFP! That is great news :) Wishing you smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## sunshine2509

Disneyfan88 said:


> I did my FET on Oct 10 (last Thursday). We transferred one hatching day 5 blast (5AA), and my official test date was set for this Friday (Oct 18). I just got my first ever :bfp: this evening (6dp5dt, not with FMU)!! My doctor told me to come in for my beta tomorrow (Thursday) instead of Friday.
> 
> This is the long way of saying that my doctor indicated i should do the first beta 8 days post transfer with the follow-up beta 2 days later. Good luck!!!


Hi disneyfan88, Fantastic news on your BPF :happydance: you must be so excited, hope you get good betas :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MChelle80 said:


> Thanks Disneyfan. Congrats on your BFP! That is great news :) Wishing you smooth sailing from here on out.




sunshine2509 said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I did my FET on Oct 10 (last Thursday). We transferred one hatching day 5 blast (5AA), and my official test date was set for this Friday (Oct 18). I just got my first ever :bfp: this evening (6dp5dt, not with FMU)!! My doctor told me to come in for my beta tomorrow (Thursday) instead of Friday.
> 
> This is the long way of saying that my doctor indicated i should do the first beta 8 days post transfer with the follow-up beta 2 days later. Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> Hi disneyfan88, Fantastic news on your BPF :happydance: you must be so excited, hope you get good betas :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, ladies! My beta came back at 87 today (7dp5dt)! My progesterone, however, it way low (3.6). I was asked to start PIO shots tonight in addition to the twice daily crinone suppository gel that I've been on since before my FET. I'm praying that it brings my progesterone levels up fast enough!


----------



## Becki09

I had a expanding Blast transferred, which was the stage just before hatching, I took a test 10dp5dt and got a very clear positive, I could have tested a day or so earlier, but tried to get as near to OTD as possible (i tested one day before otd) 

Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## MChelle80

Thanks Becki :) Congrats on your BFP. I tested on FRER yesterday and this morning (6dp and 7dp) and haven't had anything I can see yet. Hoping there is still some hope. My beta got bumped up to Friday due to hives/reaction to the PIO shots


----------



## Minno

Probably still a little early hun, try again in next couple of days. Hope it's good news for you :) x


----------

